# Best Colnago shops/sources?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

What are the best shops, regardless of location, to get the best deals and to source the harder to find Colnago's? Are there some that can get something made that isn't normally offered? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

For right now I would check with Maestro in the UK for something like that.

In the US I don't know, the distributor just changed and it will probably take a little bit of time to know how that is all going to shake out. It should make getting one a lot easier that it is has been though.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*thanks!*



kytyree said:


> For right now I would check with Maestro in the UK for something like that.
> 
> In the US I don't know, the distributor just changed and it will probably take a little bit of time to know how that is all going to shake out. It should make getting one a lot easier that it is has been though.


Wow, thanks.

Their website says:




> Colnagos from Maestro can come to you in almost any Colnago archive colour back to 1997!


That got me excited. While I was looking for a Master Pista in Molteni paint, I used to have a C40 Geo, and loved that paint scheme. If I could get a Master Pista in Geo, I think I would just marry the bike. I'd be in love. I emailed Maestro to ask. Thanks.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*gvhbikes.com*

hands down, they got it nailed.




Fixed said:


> What are the best shops, regardless of location, to get the best deals and to source the harder to find Colnago's? Are there some that can get something made that isn't normally offered? Thanks.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You should probably start planning a wedding. I would guess that Mike will be able to do that for you.


----------

